# Can you train a dog to not sniff crotches?



## tashab (Feb 16, 2009)

Human crotches that is. I don't want to mess with his instincts, but I wondered if there was any way to train him to NOT immediately stick his nose in someone's crotch/butt. It's not obsessive or anything, it's really a small problem.


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

I believe you could use a can filled with pennies and shake it everytime you dog does that unwanted behaviour, followed by a sharp NO.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

Shove or lightly slap his nose away and tell him NO.


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

Yea, my Bella likes to greet people with a good sniff. Nothing like walking into someones house and a 55lb poodle taking a good sniff of your crotch. She usually only takes one good quick sniff that started with her walking between our legs. As she grew taller her nose got higher and WOW, now she gets to know everyone a little better when they come over.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> Can you train a dog to not sniff crotches?
> 
> Human crotches that is. I don't want to mess with his instincts, but I wondered if there was any way to train him to NOT immediately stick his nose in someone's crotch/butt. It's not obsessive or anything, it's really a small problem.



Absolutely! And it's not necessary to use aversives like slapping the nose & yelling NO, or shaking a can filled with pennies. NONE of my dogs sniff crotches, and all it took was redirecting them to a wanted behavior, with positive reinforcement for compliance.


----------



## drea (Mar 9, 2009)

poodleholic said:


> Absolutely! And it's not necessary to use aversives like slapping the nose & yelling NO, or shaking a can filled with pennies. NONE of my dogs sniff crotches, and all it took was redirecting them to a wanted behavior, with positive reinforcement for compliance.


Would you give an example of _how_ to redirect during a sniffing? Thanks in advance.

p.s. my dog gets overly "friendly" with me after sniffing.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

I would think you set it up just like the jumping for greetings - have someone slowly approach and have the dog sit, when the dog starts to go to sniff the other person backs away. If the person gets close and the dog doesn't try to sniff, reward. I've never tried this, but I'd think it's the same concept as sit for greetings with jumping, only this is sniffing.


----------



## drea (Mar 9, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

My dogs do not sniff crotches. They are pretty polite but Oliver still has his weird habit of putting his forehead on a person and pushing against them. It is probably equally obnoxious. He doesn't have any interest in sniffing crotches but he still needs to be reminded to "leave it" on occasion for his other weird behavior.


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

drea said:


> Would you give an example of _how_ to redirect during a sniffing? Thanks in advance.
> 
> p.s. my dog gets overly "friendly" with me after sniffing.


Ah, they get friendly because they detect a ''smell'' (dramatic pause)
I've seen it happen with girls who are on their period.
Or men how just don't bathe regularly.


----------



## drea (Mar 9, 2009)

Erick Aguilar said:


> Ah, they get friendly because they detect a ''smell'' (dramatic pause)
> I've seen it happen with girls who are on their period.
> Or men how just don't bathe regularly.


You pegged it!


----------

